

Highschooler's solution to charities' marketing - techwurk
http://www.techwurk.org

======
techwurk
Explanation: Created by a group of high school students, techwurk pairs
skilled students with charities in need of web or graphic design. The students
get volunteer hours or scholarships, and the charities have the chance to put
resources towards education, not corporations.

